# cystoscopy during hysterectomy



## Lutesml (Feb 2, 2012)

What is an appropriate diagnosis code for the cysto to check the bladder following the removal of the uterus/adnexa?  Thanks for your input.


----------



## Lutesml (Feb 3, 2012)

*Intraoperative Cysto*

Not one reply!  How interesting.  I'm going to go for:  V67.09, examination following other surgery, then V88.01 acq absence of uterus/ovaries.  I'll let you know if I find any money.


----------



## lindaorr (Nov 29, 2012)

I have been posting hysterectomies with cystoscopies for a while and have researched diagnosis codes to put on the claims also. I am going to try the codes you put to see if we get paid. It does not say in the ACOG coding manual that the cystoscopy is bundled with the hysterectomy.  Thanks.


----------

